# Plants online



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

iam looking to buy plants online, iam looking for those felt(fabric??) plants not the plastic ones.

are there any sites that deal with canada? i feel that the plants at the lfs are too expensive for what they are and no selection.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sorry bro I havnt seen a site.


----------



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

if you want a good deal on real plants, and a wide selection check out Aquariumplant.com....I just got a bunch of plants for $40.00 incl shipping and they were the best looking plants I've seen or received from anyone....









If you want fake plants check out BigAlsOnline.com they serve Canada and always have some unbelievable price's....









Good Luck


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah with buying plants online though you gotta buy either a shitload of cheap one's or waste money on the overpriced greenery


----------

